# Bvi check out??



## Hansdonkersloot (Dec 20, 2011)

Even though it wasn't an issue with sunsail, i just found out I may need to do a check out with horizon yachts in the bvi where I just booked my trip. Have Asa certification 103 and about 5 days of skippering experience most of it recent. Aside of needing to do some anchoring practice and mooring practice, anybody know what I am in for?


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Hansdonkersloot said:


> Even though it wasn't an issue with sunsail, i just found out I may need to do a check out with horizon yachts in the bvi where I just booked my trip. Have Asa certification 103 and about 5 days of skippering experience most of it recent. Aside of needing to do some anchoring practice and mooring practice, anybody know what I am in for?


I assume the gallery / head and other systems operation will be covered in the at dock orientation.

They may checking reefing, docking, basic sailing, perhaps some navigation (BVIs is about the easiest place on earth to navigate)


----------



## Warren460 (Mar 2, 2011)

Horizon will do a boat system checkout. Review of boat and inventory. They will also do a chart checkout.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Hansdonkersloot said:


> Even though it wasn't an issue with sunsail, i just found out I may need to do a check out with horizon yachts in the bvi where I just booked my trip. Have Asa certification 103 and about 5 days of skippering experience most of it recent. Aside of needing to do some anchoring practice and mooring practice, anybody know what I am in for?


It shouldn't be an issue to concern yourself with if you are a competent skipper, no matter what skill they ask you to demonstrate. On the other hand, if you are worried about what Horizon may ask you to do, that should be a red flag to yourself that perhaps you are not really where you need to be yet regarding your skill set. Look at things from the charter company's and the boat owner's perspective. They want charter guests that are able to handle the vessel safely at all times. What everyone is trying to avoid, is this video "Ode to the Credit Card Captains" - YouTube which documents what happens when people do NOT have the skills to be in command of a charter vessel are still turned loose.

Do not be afraid, embarassed or ashamed to request a skipper from Horizon for a day or two at the beginning. It may prove to be a very wise investment of less than $200.

Above all, enjoy your trip and be safe.


----------



## Hansdonkersloot (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks all. All good points. I am checked out on a lot of boats here in sf bay with my club so I feel very ready. It's just that there are certain things we don't do such as picking up moorings, using dinghys etc. We do pick up a lot of lost hats though. So I just want to brush up on the skills I don't use as much as I tend to get rusty.


----------

